
Why Build a New Society on a Blockchain? - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/capabul/why-build-a-new-society-on-a-blockchain-deca6e606abd
======
anoncoward111
A blockchain is meaningless if governments and force still exist. It doesn't
matter whether you use a paper contract, a client/server contract, or a
"smart" contract-- might makes right in this world still, and it's a
disgusting reality.

